# New Computer, No OS Disk



## maffsae (Dec 20, 2004)

I apologize if this isn't in the correct forum... 
Hello All,
I just bought a new Dell computer, but it didn't come with a Windows XP Disk... dont i need that if I ever need to re-install? Should I call and see what they say? They really didn't include any disks, just some drivers and and AOL disk - I was expecting more. Anyone have any experience with this? Shouldn't I have a disk for everything? Thanks


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

Wouldn't hurt to hear what they say;ask for an OEM version or recovery disks,but
first ask (demand) what you're entitled to.Try to finagle a full install disk-but you're
right,when good systems go wrong you have to have backup.Return it otherwise.


----------



## flyther007 (Jun 24, 2005)

When you buy a new computer with new software (or as is the case whenever you buy new software), you buy the licences to the software. This basically means you are allowed to use it for personal use, but not copy or share it (that's what the long long looooong EULA is really saying), unless you get a specific agreement stating you _can_ copy or share it over a series of users. However I don't think this actually means you get a copy of the disk _per se_. But from a common sense point of view you are entitled to the disk, if I were you I would definetly call and tell them you want/need the disk, because for a piece of software that's that expensive, you should certainly receive the disk.


----------



## Metaphoric (May 29, 2003)

When you buy an OEM system you aren't nessesarily entitled to a pure Windows Disk. Most system manufacturers supply you with a "Recovery" or "Restore" disk - which does allow you reinstall windows, but only on that PC, as the often have the specs of the PC built in so the disk only works on certain PCs.
If you didn't get a restore disk or Windows CD, you should definitely ring up and tell them - you should have one from dell.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Most Dell pc's come with the option to make one system operating system disk. I cannot remember the option on my notebook but it was under programs/dell/????

This disk will reinstall the system perfectly on your dell unit..Tried, tested and true.

http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/kb/en/document?dn=1091713


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rather than myself re-invent the wheel here,you can read this.

Below came from: This newsletter is published by:
Cloudeight Internet LLC
P.O. Box 558
Hastings, Michigan 49058
Information Avenue Premium - June 10, 2005 - Issue #86

Hi! I just wanted to update you on my situation concerning the Windows XP Home Edition CD-ROM that I asked about in your last newsletter. I contacted HP several times and they refused to send me the CD. But the good news is that two people have started a lawsuit against HP for this very same problem, so hopefully I will get my CD in the near future. Thank you for your help and suggestions on my inquiry. Maggie

It's your right to have the Windows XP CD-ROM, regardless of what deal HP may have made with Microsoft. Recovery disks are rarely useful unless you want to completely restore your computer back to the state it was in the day you bought it. Seldom is that an attractive option, especially when you have years worth of programs, emails, and other data. Recovery disk delete everything and return your computer to its "as purchased" state. Thanks for letting us know. TC & EB


Below came from: This newsletter is published by:
Cloudeight Internet LLC
P.O. Box 558
Hastings, Michigan 49058
Information Avenue Premium -June 24, 2005 - Issue #88

This a "Thank you!" I bought a new Dell computer in late January and did not receive the CD for Windows XP. After I read your advice (which is ALWAYS good and dependable) I had a "chat" and asked why I did not receive it....I was told they don't include that anymore, but have a built in way to take care of problems, should they occur.They would not send one to me. So, I e-mailed them and they finally sent it along with another one....AND at no cost!! I have very little good to say about Dell or Earthlink, which is my ISP, but I did thank them and thought I was lucky to get it. I told them I understood that it was my right to receive it. Thank you for all you do for us, especially those of us who need help,... there are not many reliable places to go!! Janice

We're glad you won! Indeed it's your right to have a copy of the operating system which was pre-installed on the computer when you bought it. It's not a privilege, it's a right. The operating system CD comes in handy for many things besides reinstalling Windows. We're happy we could help! Thanks for the nice comments and for letting us and our readers know about your experience! TC & EB


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

DELL's new policy is to send a CD of the OS only if you ask for it as it is part of their "media reduction program". Ask for it and they will send it out no questions asked.


----------



## maffsae (Dec 20, 2004)

Rockn said:


> DELL's new policy is to send a CD of the OS only if you ask for it as it is part of their "media reduction program". Ask for it and they will send it out no questions asked.


Nice - I hope this is the case. That should take of the OS. Do you think this is also the case with the other programs? Not that the computer came with much... maybe things like Norton AV and Word Perfect... I will check when I call. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Please let us know how you get along with Dell then.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have the recovery CD, there are procedures to build a real XP CD from them. Get the recovery CD from Dell, and visit this site: Making a Windows Installation CD from a Recovery Disk.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I recently purchased a Dell 4700 and it came with a "Reinstallation CD Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Including Service Pack 2". So, Dell DOES furnish Windows XP CD with their computers. I also got 3 other CD's for programs installed on the computer - 1)Word Perfect, 2)Sonic RecordNow, and 3)a CD with Device Drivers, Diagnostics and Utilities, and Computer Documentation. I suggest you contact Dell and inquire if you did not receive backup CD's with your system.


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't know about Dell, but my Compaq didn't come with the disk.
It did allow me to make a set of back-up disk from my "D" drive, which is a standard thing for Compaq. If your system has a partitioned drive thats where it would be, but should have an option to make your disk from the programs in your start menu.


----------



## maffsae (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that replied.

I called Dell about the disk. I told the operator that I didn't recieve the disk and that I would like to have it. She told me that they don't ship the disk due to the their media reduction program (or whatever she called it). I told her that I wanted it anyway, just in case. She said I could use a blank cd and burn the installation program I guess. I said no, and asked if she could send me the disk. She told me about Dell not shipping the disk again... Then I kind of snapped at her and asked if there was anyway that I could get this disk, and she finally said yes. Then after she ran my customer number she told me that I had contacted the wrong dept - I bought through EPP and needed to call that dept. ( I believe she was the support in India)
When I called the correct number, I told the guy that I didn't get the disk and wanted it, and he said "no problem"....and after holding for a few minutes, he told me its being shipped for next day delivery. 

Maybe EPP support are easier to deal with, who knows. Thanks again.

Oh and I was wrong about not getting the other disks... It did come with Norton, Word Perfect, etc disks. Just not the OS disk - I guess its more of a program to reduce the number of people illegally installing Windows?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Who knows what motivates these people.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Money and clout im betting..


----------

